# Portuguese polyphony is awesome,but snob by chauvinism, dont like Portugal masters!



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

deprofundis said:


> Once i was , on talk classical asking for detail on portuguese polyphony, ssomeone i wont mention said i quote,,: Portugal is a s(word) hole nothing good came from portugal,, my a(word),, after what i found out, mind my language if foor purpose sake of defending Portugal renaaissance masters..
> 
> *Manuel Cardoso on GimelL:the requiem , miiss miiserere mihi domine & his requiem on Gimell record by Tallis Scholars are breath taking & captivating!!*
> 
> ...


----------

